# I want to turn you on



## boisverte

Quel est le sens de ces paroles dans la chanson " A day in a life" des Beatles. Est-ce l'équivalent de "je veux t'allumer" ?


----------



## Micia93

Bienvenue Boisverte  :=)

Il me semble que c'est un peu plus sexuel "je veux t'exciter", ou quelque chose dans ce goût là


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Oui, dans cette chanson la phrase est un peu sexuelle mais je stresse _un peu_, en fait c'est plutôt doux, tendre.  La phrase en anglais, si je me rappelle bien, est; I'd love to tu-u-u-u-u-u-u-rn you-u-u-u-u-u-u-u o-o-o-o-o-o-o-n. (I'd love to turn you on)

J'aimerais te faire me vouloir (français affreux, pardon)


----------



## marcolo

Maybe more romantical to say :

Je voudrais que tu me désires 

or :

Je voudrais faire naitre le désir en toi


----------



## Missrapunzel

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> J'aimerais te faire me vouloir (français affreux, pardon)


Hi Chris, je me permets de reformuler en bon français: _j'aimerais que tu aies envie de moi._


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Ce n'est pas exactement ce que je voulais dire mais ça marche mieux que la mienne de toute façon !


----------



## Micia93

tu voulais dire : "j'aimerais que tu me désires" ?


----------



## Missrapunzel

Tout bien réfléchi, la traduction la plus proche c'est "_je veux t'allumer_", sauf qu'en français, ce ne serait pas assez romantique pour être utilisé dans une chanson.... àmha.


----------



## Micia93

Missrapunzel said:


> Tout bien réfléchi, la traduction la plus proche c'est "_je veux t'allumer_", sauf qu'en français, ce ne serait pas assez romantique pour être utilisé dans une chanson.... àmha.


 
faut-il encore que les Beatles soient romantiques !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je voudrais mêler

J'aimerais faire naitre le désir en toi 

et

J'aimerais que tu me désires

Mais dans une phrase légère.


----------



## Micia93

"j'aimerais que tu aies envie de moi"
est-ce assez "léger" ?


----------



## Missrapunzel

J'aimerais que tu aies du désir pour moi.


----------



## shanya

_To turn someone on_ means " attirer quelqu'un" 
you turn me on= tu m'attires.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Est-ce que cette phrase porte le sens que 'tu as envie de moi parce que j'ai mis l'envie là' ? 

En anglais; the difference between:  _I'd love you to want me_ and _I'd love to make you want me_


----------



## shanya

No, you should say:
"Je voudrais que tu me désires et je veux faire en sorte que tu me désires" 
ou bien ..."Je voudrais que tu me désires et je veux te faire désiré de moi"

This sounds better


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Sorry, my post was aimed at micia.

And also I'm afraid that 'you turn me on' means 'tu me donnes l'envie de sexe' and not 'tu m'attires'.  That's at a basic level anyway.  In the context of the original question it's a little bit different, the song 'A Day In The Life' has nothing to do with sex at all so the translation and explanation is a little bit trickier.

I blame the LSD.


----------



## Missrapunzel

shanya said:


> No, you should say:
> "Je voudrais que tu me désires et je veux faire en sorte que tu me désires"
> ou bien ..."Je voudrais que tu me désires et je veux te faire désiré de moi"


Sorry shanya, I don't agree. _attirer_ _quelqu'un_ doesn't convey anything sexual. 
Je voudrais que tu me désires et je veux que tu aies envie de moi.


----------



## Aoyama

La chanson est en fait : A day in the life
http://www.lyricsfreak.com/b/beatles/a+day+in+the+life_10026556.html
voir aussi Wiki en anglais, long et intéressant article.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Day_in_the_Life
Les paroles comportent deux "vers", l'un :
*I love to turn you on*, plus loin :
*I'd love to turn you on*
le premier sens qui vient à l'esprit est évidemment un sens "sexuel", beaucoup de solutions ont été données, elles sont toutes pertinentes, MAIS, c'est oublier qui était John Lennon (l'auteur), amateur de jeux de mots, de limericks, admirateur aussi de James Joyce. Le sens n'est pas aussi évident, surtout dans le contexte de la chanson et ... de l'album (1967, période psychédélique, drogue etc) Sgt Pepper.
Ceci dit, le sens "premier" de cette phrase serait (si le destinataire en est un homme) : "j'aimerais te faire bander".
Ce qui explique (voir Wiki) que la chanson fut interdite dans beaucoup de pays, musulmans notamment (Malaisie etc).


----------



## pointvirgule

Sur la pochette du disque, il y a deux vers, qui se lisent tous les deux ainsi :_ I'd love to turn you on.

_On peut donner à _turn you on_ deux sens bien précis dans cette chanson :

1. le sens sexuel : _arouse you ;

_2. le sens psychédélique, inspiré d'une formule de Timothy Leary : _Turn on, tune in, drop out _: en gros, vous initier aux plaisirs du LSD. Lennon s'est aussi inspiré des écrits de Leary dans la chanson_ Tomorrow Never Knows _de l'album précédent, _Revolver_. L'album Sgt. Pepper ne manque pas de références à l'acide. Il n'y a qu'à penser à _Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds...
_


----------



## mec_américain

J'ai essayé de répondre mais il me semble que la connexion s'est rompue.

Je voulais ajouter que "turn you on" veut dire aussi "vous montrer ou vous dire q.c. que je pense vous intéressera."

E.g. "He turned me on to a great little restaurant downtown."

Les drogues pour le plaisir, oui, mais aussi pour "voir la vérité," et "briser les fers de la société," etc.  En plus ils ont cherché dans la réligion orientale.


----------



## pointvirgule

Tout à fait d'accord avec mec_américain. Bref, _turn you on_ signifie littéralement « vous allumer », avec tout que cela sous-tend sur les plans sensuel, intellectuel et contre-culturel (c'est 1967, quoi).


----------



## Doc Justice

"je vais te chauffer !"


----------



## coeurdenids

Dans ce moment-là, chez moi et tous mes amis des 60s, spécialment dans cet album, on nous suggerait _seulement_ le désir pour "ouvrir la conscience", avec les drogues comme marijuana, LSD. Naturellement, en publique, ils ont nié que c'était l'intention, mais ça ne nous ai fait de rien, le message était toujours caché dans la mélodie.


----------



## mec_américain

coeurdenids said:


> Dans ce moment-là, chez moi et tous mes amis des 60s, spécialment dans cet album, on nous suggerait _seulement_ le désir pour "ouvrir la conscience", avec les drogues comme marijuana, LSD. Naturellement, en publique, ils ont nié que c'était l'intention, mais ça ne nous ai fait de rien, le message était toujours caché dans la mélodie.


 
Je suis un peu trop jeune (né en 1963) et ainsi, ne peux pas dire comment on l'a reçu à cette époque.  Mais plusieurs sens...c'est la poésie, n'est-ce pas?  Une de leur meilleures chansons, à mon avis.[...]


----------



## coeurdenids

C'est bon ce thread, mais dans un autre sens, "I want to turn you on" reste un emblème du temps, intraduisible; encore je frissonne au premier son de Bobby Darin quand il chante "Sumwhaaaar, beeeyooon' da' Seee, au lieu de "Laaa Meeer, qu'on voit danser . . ."


----------



## doinel

[/I]2. le sens psychédélique, inspiré d'une formule de Timothy Leary : _Turn on, tune in, drop out _: en gros, vous initier aux plaisirs du LSD. Lennon s'est aussi inspiré des écrits de Leary dans la chanson_ Tomorrow Never Knows _de l'album précédent, _Revolver_. L'album Sgt. Pepper ne manque pas de références à l'acide. Il n'y a qu'à penser à _Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds...
_[/QUOTE]

J'aime beaucoup _initier_ qui ouvre la porte ( the doors of perception) à tous les possibles et reste très poli.
Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## mec_américain

coeurdenids said:


> C'est bon ce thread, mais dans un autre sens, "I want to turn you on" reste un emblème du temps, intraduisible; encore je frissonne au premier son de Bobby Darin quand il chante "Sumwhaaaar, beeeyooon' da' Seee, au lieu de "Laaa Meeer, qu'on voit danser . . ."


 
(I'm changing to my native language, American English)

I have to pick a nit (faut que j'encule une mouche): He sings "I'd love to turn you on," never "I want to turn you on."

[...]

etymonline says:
to turn (someone) on "excite, stimulate, arouse" is recorded from 1903. 

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=turn&searchmode=none

My hunch is that the phrase in English comes from the advent of electricity and the rotary switch, which looks like this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitus_malus/2869949026/

I don't know if they're still used in other parts of the world but I assume they are.  A person turns (literally---not up and down) the switch, the light comes on...it's "turned on."  Someone has an idea---the light goes on above his head (at least, in American thinking).  Another crank and it's turned off.

[...]


----------



## coeurdenids

To add to what mec_americain said, *to turn on* (through the 60s and most of the 70s anyway) meant to get high, *period*. If you still drank whiskey and wore a blazer and tie, you were *dull* and would never likely ascend to *Nirvana*. Wine was OK, as long as you had an ounce "stash" to go with it and some *significant* music was playing (Doors, Who, Beatles, Joni Mitchell, Leonard Cohen, Procol Harum, Cream (!) Joplin, Hendrix, etc.) After the 80s, however, "Do I turn you on?" had an explicit sexual connotation as grass became a "down low"* thing. Now it's truly an archival phrase, compared to what my sons' generation comes up with!

Down low = en noir


----------



## tedgale

pointvirgule and mec americain are quite right.

When we first heard that Beatles song (around April of 1968, I think) we assumed the phrase "turn you on" referred to drugs. So many lyrics on that album had drug references ("the girl with kaleidoscope eyes..." etc)

Introducing someone to drugs seemed far more revolutionary and transgressive, in those days, than introducing someone to sex.  

In the usage that mec americain cites: "Turn someone on" can mean not merely to inform but "to encourage and create an enthusiasm for": "He turned me on to classical music".


----------



## Aoyama

> On peut donner à _turn you on_ deux sens bien précis dans cette chanson :
> 
> 1. le sens sexuel : _arouse you ;_
> 
> 2. le sens psychédélique, inspiré d'une formule de Timothy Leary : _Turn on, tune in, drop out _: en gros, vous initier aux plaisirs du LSD. Lennon s'est aussi inspiré des écrits de Leary dans la chanson_ Tomorrow Never Knows _de l'album précédent, _Revolver_. L'album Sgt. Pepper ne manque pas de références à l'acide.


Absolument.


> Il n'y a qu'à penser à _Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds..._


Yes.


> Je voulais ajouter que "turn you on" veut dire aussi "vous montrer ou vous dire q.c. que je pense vous intéressera."
> 
> E.g. "He turned me on to a great little restaurant downtown."
> 
> Les drogues pour le plaisir, oui, mais aussi pour "voir la vérité," et "briser les fers de la société," etc. En plus ils ont cherché dans la religion orientale


ça aussi.


> When we first heard that Beatles song (around April of 1968, I think)


A bit earlier, in 1967. 1968 will be the year of the White Album.
For me *I'd like to turn you on *is closer to *je voudrais t'initier *[à la drogue, à atteindre le nirvana etc].


----------



## mec_américain

It was all synthesized later into one phrase: sex, drugs, & rock and roll.


----------



## boisverte

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. Je retiens que cette phrase peut avoir plusieurs sens et dans le contexte des années 60 dans le temps du LSD : Sex, drug & rock and roll me semble un bon résumé du message. Je réalise que le Génie de Lennon à jouer avec les mots et à écrire des phrases à plusieurs sens peut susciter des discussions très intéressantes même plus de 40 ans après que cette chanson soit écrite.


----------



## mec_américain

boisverte said:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses. Je retiens que cette phrase peut avoir plusieurs sens et dans le contexte des années 60 dans le temps du LSD : Sex, drug & rock and roll me semble un bon résumé du message. Je réalise que le Génie de Lennon à jouer avec les mots et à écrire des phrases à plusieurs sens peut susciter des discussions très intéressantes même plus de 40 ans après que cette chanson soit écrite.


 
Malheureusement, en route on a perdu l'idée de mysticisme.  Certains indiens d'Amérique utilisent les champignons psychédéliques, par exemple, dans les cérémonies pour agrandir la pensée etc.


----------



## coeurdenids

mec_américain said:


> Malheureusement, en route on a perdu l'idée de mysticisme. Certains indiens d'Amérique utilisent les champignons psychédéliques, par exemple, dans les cérémonies pour agrandir la pensée etc.


 
Tandis que 25% d'autres prennent le Prozac et Xanax, pour qu'ils écrassent leurs pensées.


----------



## Aoyama

Pour ajouter une autre "alternative" à *I'd like to turn you on *, je dirais aussi :
*je voudrais te réveiller *(faire que tu *t'éveilles*), dans le sens de Jean-Claude Vandamme (eh oui !) "aware" (voir ce concept sur Google).
Par exemple :http://mapage.noos.fr/echolalie/x28.htm


----------



## Vache qui rit

pointvirgule said:


> Il n'y a qu'à penser à _Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds...
> _



Juste une parenthèse: c'est sûr que les paroles de cette chanson évoquent les hallucinations produites par l'acide, mais en réalité, Lennon s'est inspiré d'un dessin que son fils avait fait d'une de ses camarades de classe.


----------



## Novanas

I once saw Paul McCartney on TV discussing this song, and according to him "I'd love to turn you on" in this case was a reference to drugs.


----------



## Vache qui rit

Seneca the Duck said:


> I once saw Paul McCartney on TV discussing this song, and according to him "I'd love to turn you on" in this case was a reference to drugs.



You know, John Lennon actually said in some interview that was quoted in the Anthology that Paul had come up with the line. So I guess Paul would know!


----------

